# Options for EM64T

## audiodef

I have a Pentium D processor, which the BIOS says is EM64T. What options should I use for the kernel, CFLAGS, etc.?

----------

## poly_poly-man

greater than 1gb ram? make an amd64 system. 1gb or less? either x86 or amd64, go 64 if you ever plan to upgrade.

from there - use safe cflags - should just be march=native and -O2 now...

kernel should be obvious - if you need help, call pappy.

----------

## audiodef

I love your sig, man. Cracked me up.   :Razz: 

Well, I'm new to making 64-bit systems, so I have this machine set up for 32-bit (I'm assuming). Where do I start? What do I change ~x86 to in make.conf? Etc.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I love your sig, man. Cracked me up.  
> 
> Well, I'm new to making 64-bit systems, so I have this machine set up for 32-bit (I'm assuming). Where do I start? What do I change ~x86 to in make.conf? Etc.

 to convert a system from 32-bit to 64-bit, you reinstall.

----------

## audiodef

So, pop in a boot CD and start all over with a stage 3 tarball from http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/releases/amd64/current/ ?

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> to convert a system from 32-bit to 64-bit, you reinstall.

 

----------

## poly_poly-man

yes. There is another way but it is never worth it (far too hard, and you'll screw up anyway).

also - top-posting? I thought that horrible habit was limited to usenet and email!

----------

## audiodef

Thanks. I'll try this again. 

Btw, what's top-posting?

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> yes. There is another way but it is never worth it (far too hard, and you'll screw up anyway).
> 
> also - top-posting? I thought that horrible habit was limited to usenet and email!

 

----------

